# ST ANDREWS HOSPICE FUN DOG DAY - STRATHCLYDE PARK, Scotland



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

ST ANDREWS HOSPICE FUN DOG DAY - STRATHCLYDE PARK


GAL has been invited along to a fun dog day to be held in Strathclyde Park on Sunday 8th May in aid of St Andrews Hospice.

There will be lots of attractions at this fun packed event including, agility, flyball displays, micro chipping as well as four pedigree classes and 6 novelty classes in the dog show ring. 

The GAL shop will be available for all your hounds requirements and our homeless hounds will be out meeting the public and hopefully attract some applications to home a greyhound or lurcher.

The event will open at 12 noon and finish at 5.00pm.

Many thanks to Anne Moynagh for the kind invitation.

The GAL shop will be there too


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Seen them walking the greyhounds few times in strathclyde park hopefully not doing anything and can make it


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Are any of you going?


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

aww thats a shame. i was away this weekend or i would have attended.


----------

